# motorcycle camping



## savreds (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of any places up in the north GA mountains that you can ride to and camp? I'm talking about primitive camping not a campground. I'd like to be able to ride into  a semi-remote spot and camp. I've got a "new to me" Kawasaki KLR650  and would like to do a 1 or 2 night trip sometime soon.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2011)

There are lots of them.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 18, 2011)

Upper Talullah for one...at least 3 campgrounds there.


http://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/mountains/blue_ridge/eastern/tallulah_basin.html


----------



## smoovchild (Oct 18, 2011)

Forest Service road 44 (FS44) Just north of Helen.  otherwise known as Chatahoochee WMA.  There are 2 campgrounds, but pleny of primitive spots all over.  Just go North through Helen about 6 miles & take a left onto FS44.
Keep riding until you see a good spot.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 18, 2011)

just past vogal st park. left on 180, lake winfield scott is on the left.  or andrews cove, go through helen, a few miles on the left in a curve.


----------



## savreds (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info ya'll! Hopefully I can get up that way late this fall or winter.
Now I need to really research the camping hammocks... those Hennesey's look pretty nice!


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2011)

savreds said:


> Thanks for the info ya'll! Hopefully I can get up that way late this fall or winter.
> Now I need to really research the camping hammocks... those Hennesey's look pretty nice!



I'll lone you one if you want to try it out.


----------



## savreds (Oct 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> I'll lone you one if you want to try it out.



might take you up on that Randy or at least stop by and lay in one to get an idea of what its like. I'm sure its pretty much like laying in any other hammock. I'm just curious about how much room you have inside one?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 22, 2011)

let me know when your coming up, if you get to helen, we can meet and ill show you some of our backroads.  good friends own the chattahoochee biker gear. roc


----------



## savreds (Oct 23, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> let me know when your coming up, if you get to helen, we can meet and ill show you some of our backroads.  good friends own the chattahoochee biker gear. roc



If I can get a trip planned I'll let you know. If it's like all my other plans lately it'll never happen, something always seems to get in the way    ... but I can always hope!


----------

